# Fs tufa!



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey everyone im getting a big shipment of Tufa rock in. heres some of its benefits:
-VERY light, VERY porous
-cheap
-Made of fairly pure calcium carbonate. Not only is this safe for your tank but it will naturally buffer your tank. Very similar in mineral composition to argonite sand.
-it's soft enough to carve into interesting shapes easily
-live organisms LOVE this stuff.
-great for reef tanks or fresh water such as African setups

price should be about $2 a pound ( the rock is very light meaning big pieces for cheap!)
or i may individually price the pieces if theres lots of interest will be getting more shipments. pic's will be available when shipment arrives.
please message me if interested!!!
thanks!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bumppppp


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I am very interested . This stuff is safe for saltwater then? I have a 100 gallon I am trying to get rock for.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Tufa is GREAT for saltwater live organisms LOVE it! and will be WAY cheaper


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Free Bump*

Will give some a shot. Let me know when you get it.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

tufa will be in around the 20th! ive had lots of interest, im getting lots in but it will be my last shipment for a little wile!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Tufa will be here tomorrow!!! ill post pics! pm me if you wanting some if u havnt already!


----------



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

anyone in vancouver area wants to do a group buy????i wanna try some of this....


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bump! discount for larger purchase.... Merry christmas!!!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

PICS ARE UP!!! look in freshwater classifieds for pics 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ds-27/fs-tufa-rock-8695/index2.html#post89323


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

still got some pm me for info


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------

